# Manchester Audi



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

Have been getting quotes from Audi main dealers for first service on my TT I live in Manchester so phoned them first they quoted me £280 inc vat but said if I had cheaper quote from any Audi main dealer in writing they would price match I managed to get a written quote from another Audi main dealer for £229 for exact same service so phoned Manchester Audi and they then quoted me £334 and said they would NOT price match
Where I live that's crap customer service so won't be using them for anything again

Warrington Audi who are part of the same company jardines as Manchester Audi agreed to price match so will be taking it there

Avoid Manchester Audi


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Worth bearing in mind!


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

No surprise what so ever, terrible dealership... Bolton all the way !


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

I've seen all sorts of terrible reviews of manchster Audi.

Unf it's my local dealership so difficult to go elsewhere, I guess I could go to Stockport.

It makes you wonder why jardine top brass don't replace the management at Manchester if it's that bad!


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

There are 2 Audi dealerships in or near Stockport.One near the town centre and Hyde where I got my TT from but it's not ready for its first service till September.


----------



## MATT.H08 (Mar 28, 2017)

Gatsoburner - Are you from Astley by any chance?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a horrible experience at Manchester Audi on Tuesday last week.

I specifically asked them not to wash the car. They washed the car. And then when the service advisor saw the water-spots on it, she asked the valeters to polish it. POLISH IT. Not wash it again and dry it. Nope, POLISH IT. And they polished right through the water spots so it's all scratched. Amazing.

And, when they disabled the cameras they formatted the SD cards so they're blank and the cameras no longer work. So they're currently at the BlackVue dealer who was initially very hopeful they could be restarted but now he's pointed me to the bit of the manual that says don't turn the power off while they're booting up.

When I complained, I was told they'd done the polishing as a favour. And that they'd take the car back and 'showroom valet it' but as it would be the same folks that scratched it in the first place, I don't see that as a good idea.

I can only say that after dealing with Manchester Audi for almost 10 years, they've totally blown it this time.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Strikes me as an awful long way to go for a service, Thetford to Manchester. Nowhere a tad closer


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Strikes me as an awful long way to go for a service, Thetford to Manchester. Nowhere a tad closer


Home is Thetford. Office is in Manchester.


----------

